# W00t w00t!!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

My puppies rocked it out at the Southeast futurity earlier this month! Came home with a futurity class WINNER and another placer!



















Mama Wes is currently 6 weeks in whelp with the repeat xD She's going for her HT this coming weekend!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats Jackie!!! I'm a little jealous, LOL. Puppies, dog shows!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations  Hoping for a quick safe delivery for the puppies


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

:groovy: Gorgeous dogs! Congrats!


----------

